# Pb Blue!



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, my first and best blue! Went with Fishinfreak to the ohio river yesterday, saw Doc and Larry down there, fishin was pretty slow but did manage this 25lb blue cat and a 7.5 Flathead! Thanks Randy for having me, it was a blast!

:B


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Ryan, thats a nice fish! 
Went down today to the Big O and fished with Jackfish and also Matt (Riverking) and his buddy were in Matt's boat, it was a slow day, other then finding a "TON" of shad. Matt took a 9 lb flattie and a few channels by the time we left at 2:00 ( they were still at it) and we took a baby blue ( 10") and 2 nice channels of 8 and 9 lbs. We tried shallow and deep and most hits came in 50-60 feet of water. 
On a side note ran into 2 guys who had the best day they ever had on the river in 20 years of fishing, said they took 6 blues between 15-25 lbs and a pair of fat flatheads and a whole bunch of channels

Oh well, maybe this coming weekend I can find a pod like they did.
Way to go man!

Salmonid


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey thanks Salmonid! Keep me in mind for future trips to the ohio


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That is a fine fish.
Ya gotta keep fishin to keep catchin!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice catch, congrats. Good to see the flatheads are not done yet.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Ryan great job on upping your personal best, good seeing you again Randy..........Doc


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Ryan, glad you had a good time.Will do it again sometime just call me.Took the boys out this afternoon for the late day bite and caught 4 drifting. Biggest was a 32lber and a 27lber. Others in the teens.It`s been a good year for us on the river. Randy


----------

